# FASTEST TIME TAKEN FOR A PRATT TO ANNOY YOU whilst working on car



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

other day i went to work on the car and within 10 seconds and i mean 10 seconds out of knowhere i got some donkey in my face wanting to talk about bloomin cars and politics...agghhhhh

why do folk just have to interrupt you when its so CLEAR your not in the pub but are actually working..

ive even had people come up to me whilst I am working on a car whilst ive got my head under the car with the car on axle stands and want to bug you about car crap....

sometimes it would be nice to have a taser and just say F off ZAP ..lol:tumbleweed:


i even took my car to an industrial estate on a bank holiday everything was shut nothing moving within a minute of getting the polish out a weirdo came out of knowhere and rabbited on and on...its the same if you have to park in say asda car parkyou park in the furthest away corner away from everyone,in fact its half a mile walk to the shop,,and guaranteed when you come out some plonker will be parked very close next to you.....


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Simply ignore them or wear earphones.

Alternatively, turn around to them and start shouting at them and slurring your words. Being Deaf isn't fun.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

You need an ipod mate pretend the world aint there.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Haha, I was out giving the e250 her daily clean in the week, when some chap drove past, turned around, drove back, stopped and started chatting, he was in some ford focus, covered in mud n crap.

I had the horrible feeling what he was going to ask, but thankfully he didn't, and drove off after a chat.

Numpties, I'm gonna start wearing headphones next.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i do wear headphones ,it dont stop them,in fact it makes things worse ...lol


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

I reckon 0.0000000001 of a second as I live with people who bug me about cleaning my car.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

robtech said:


> i even took my car to an industrial estate on a bank holiday everything was shut nothing moving within a minute of getting the polish out a weirdo came out of knowhere and rabbited on and on


Maybe he thought you were a fellow weirdo, as you'd taken your car away to an industrial estate to polish it? It's not exactly normal behaviour is it


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

You miserable git, try being friendly!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Must admit, it never bothers me. Always willing to chat with a fellow petrol head. I was going to stop and chat last week when you were out working at the black Saab, was it, in front of the VW But I think I'll just wave in future


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Its normally my dad, “look at the shine on that” (before I have started doing anything)


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Dont get it if I clean the car out the back but if I clean it out the front of the house I get one or two. But they dont say much just pick up the snow foam lance and just start spaying it every where they soon move. or my fav one

open a bottle of iron-x and say what you think to this give it a whiff it smells like cherries pmsl they run for the hills


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I feel the same mate headphones on and they still want to interrupt you when you clearly don't want to stop and listen to their pis*


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There seems to be three things that guarantee a conversation, walking a dog in the park,taking a baby out in a push chair and washing a car, only got a car to wash nowadays, I enjoy the banter.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I enjoy the banter, but 9/10 it's the same cr4p....

"You'll make it rain"

"You'll wash the paint off that" - my reply to that is, " oh look, already have, it was black last week, now it's silver"

"You're always cleaning that car"

Grrrr....

Saying that, the old biddies are the best...

"Ooo, your car always looks nice"


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> There seems to be three things that guarantee a conversation, walking a dog in the park,taking a baby out in a push chair and washing a car, only got a car to wash nowadays, I enjoy the banter.


Reminds me of the time I took my (then) young dog into the local.
Three young fillies cooing over him "aaahhh, what make is he?"


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

I dont mind if they want a chat, i just dont like when they say "you can do mine too!" ... no pal i dont think so...


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

get this all the time at work, "oooh you missed a bit" before i even have started to work on the car, i know they are trying to be friendly but theres time you really want to tell them to f##k off


----------



## Cat Face (Jan 9, 2011)

Only have my neighbours do this to me. Last week I had FIVE of them approach me. That's almost the whole street! They seemed curious as to why I was waxing my car in November when it's cold and it's going to get dirty again. I didn't even bother explaining about winter protection and said it's because I just have a lot of spare time today....


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

The car park thing is probably the most annoying trait of a driver. I hate it! .. why when there are so many spaces do you have to park right next to me!
Yesterday I think it was, had literally just started a clean on the engine bay when someone came into the garden and started rambling on about solar panels, they even ignored the barking german shepherd in the garden! 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

You wouldn't be complaining if it was some hot chick wanting to talk now would you?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Earphones is always a good one :thumb:

I get this allot when working on the Evo, people come and ask me questions about it. Yes it is a little distracting but if you enjoy your work you don't mine shearing info/stories about what it is your doing.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Im actually the complete opposite. I'll be out there spending a few hours on my car and no one ever says anything. There's alot of nice cars on our estate but i think most must be company cars and they get them cleaned as i don't see anybody else out there cleaning. 

Think its a shame because i do like talking to like minded people but then again maybe if i got it alot like some of u do it would be annoying. like if my neighbour says hi for a min when Im quickly trying to dry it in warm summer months before it dries to water marks.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Hm ... I wonder what your next threads are about?

"Today I went to the shower and it was 30.4 C warm, instead of the 30 C I have chosen on the dial ... I', so friggin annoyed!"

"At McDonalds today, the cashier actually smiled at me! What an asshole!"

NEWS: Man says "I'm sick of all these ****s being friendly to me" when questioned why he tried to steal a nucear warhead


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Voon have you ever actually washed your own car and been irritated by people?
For some us of this happens regularly and it's annoying as you just want to get on with your work in peace.

Doesn't make you anti social or a horrible person.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it something in the water?

FFS people. Just be friendly and interact with others once in a while. I know they're real and not off of a forum and all that but come on!

This place seems to be breeding the socially inept nowadays - rather sad.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm always happy to chat with anyone who pops up about what I'm doing, and the ins and outs of car care... 

I thought that's what we do here?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I always stop to talk to peeps if they engage and show any kind of interest in what I'm doing.

Somehow, I always end up steering the topic onto sports though.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AndyC said:


> Is it something in the water?
> 
> FFS people. Just be friendly and interact with others once in a while. I know they're real and not off of a forum and all that but come on!
> 
> This place seems to be breeding the socially inept nowadays - rather sad.


Glad I'm not the only one that feels this way.

When I lived in London strangers would rarely say a hello with a smile let alone a conversarion, infact I looked forward to washing the car in the knowledge it would provoke a bit of banter.

Fortunately I no longer need to wash a car to start a conversation, I now live in a community of civilized and friendly folk.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

voon said:


> Hm ... I wonder what your next threads are about?
> 
> "Today I went to the shower and it was 30.4 C warm, instead of the 30 C I have chosen on the dial ... I', so friggin annoyed!"
> 
> ...


MUPPET


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

to all the good replies,nice 1.to all the wee virgins that dont get the joke and leave crap comments.away and get laid you sad weirdos


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Deanoecosse said:


> Maybe he thought you were a fellow weirdo, as you'd taken your car away to an industrial estate to polish it? It's not exactly normal behaviour is it


away and look in the mirror ya fanny


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

robtech said:


> MUPPET


Why is he a muppet?
Some readers cannot understand the annoyance you experience, it's not as if you are performing a delicate surgical operation, and perhaps they are just trying to be friendly? :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

** New thread alert**

*"How about those *******s who reply to threads with their opinions and comments"*

"The bloody cheek!! :wall: :wall: :wall:"

 :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

this forum full of idiots its full of its wee cliques no wonder theres so many who sign up have a few posts and never come back...

i too have had enough of this place so good riddance


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Get laid? 

Grow up dude. 3 kids so I'm happy in that department


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

robtech said:


> this forum full of idiots its full of its wee cliques no wonder theres so many who sign up have a few posts and never come back...
> 
> i too have had enough of this place so good riddance


It seems something else externally is bothering you, not the forum members or the people that happen to pass by whilst you are cleaning your car


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

robtech said:


> away and look in the mirror ya fanny


I would assume from Deanoeccose's comment containing a , it was meant in jest. no need to take things so personal fella :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I live in a close with only 4 houses, well out of the way. 2 opposite are old, and next door have a conversation sometimes so nobody ever bothers me. Only time i dont stop doing what im doing is when im drying off the water as i dont want marks!
I can understand being on a busy street or main road that could get annoying, especially when its freezing out or you have others things to do lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

robtech said:


> this forum full of idiots its full of its wee cliques no wonder theres so many who sign up have a few posts and never come back...
> 
> i too have had enough of this place so good riddance


You sound like a grumpy old git.

There isn't room for two of us in here.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

robtech said:


> this forum full of idiots its full of its wee cliques no wonder theres so many who sign up have a few posts and never come back...
> 
> i too have had enough of this place so good riddance


Oh and I was looking forward to your next thread


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

I cant believe this thread
Whats wrong with you?
Cant you be polite, sociable and friendly with people?
Unbelievable!!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

robtech said:


> to all the good replies,nice 1.to all the wee virgins that dont get the joke and leave crap comments.away and get laid you sad weirdos


Been on the moonshine or something? You won't be reading this anyway because you have left.........


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

robtech said:


> to all the good replies,nice 1.to all the wee virgins that dont get the joke and leave crap comments.away and get laid you sad weirdos


Dude, vent your garage. Seems you inhaled a few noxious fumes too many.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

There are advantages of people stoping and wanting a chat. Earlier this year some woman stopped, she knew what I did, then couple days later phoned the boss asking for a price to book the car for a wedding....


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Avanti said:


> Why is he a muppet?
> Some readers cannot understand the annoyance you experience, it's not as if you are performing a delicate surgical operation, and perhaps they are just trying to be friendly? :thumb:


If they don't understand why it's annoying to some of us why don't they keep schmuck instead of saying that we are against all happiness in the world.

Cleaning my car is like having a dump. It's a personal act and talking is against etiquette.
Especially passing by making stupid comments. Go away please.

It's one thing to say "oh that's nice, I'm looking at trying new products what do you use".. .I'll happily stop and chat and advise or show.

But if you're in the middle of washing your car and some joker is "haha you missed a bit" or "you can do mine if you want!!!!! HA HA HA HA" or "you're gonna wash the paint off that.." or anything else that's stupid and not funny............... eat my acidic wheel cleaner.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Geez, for a bunch of brits with that famous black, sarcastic humour, you're really having a really, really hard time spotting exaggerated sillyness and a smiley. Now take the chill pill and go polish an exhaust or something


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

When out cleaning the car, print this off, either wear it around your neck, or even better, get it printed onto a hoodie....


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

That's not british ... I'd opt for "Please kindly go forth and multiply".


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> If they don't understand why it's annoying to some of us why don't they keep schmuck instead of saying that we are against all happiness in the world.
> 
> Cleaning my car is like having a dump. It's a personal act and talking is against etiquette.
> Especially passing by making stupid comments. Go away please.
> ...


I know years back I used to get the bus into work, I remember I used to get annoyed at folk saying "it's cold ain't it?" 
I used to think of course it's cold...it's winter! But realistically they are just trying to make conversation and I'm sure don't mean any malice by it, I used to clean the car out the front on the street, and get the comments you missed a bit etc etc, but it ain't killing anybody, so now I just let it be, of course some will rib but it's only through envy from time to time.
I've not long cleaned the car down the back, the nighbour had returned and was chatting, I wanted to put the equipment away as the supermarket closes in less than 30 mins and I have no grocery for the week, but I ain't gonna chew his head off for it, as long as I breath the same air as others, then how can I be any better than them? Clean car is only a physical item, perhaps the OP is stressed about something in his life and is unaware or venting out elsewhere? 
It seems more so after the later outrage, I don't think I have chewed his head off (or yours) for it :thumb:


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

AllenF said:


> You need an ipod mate pretend the world aint there.


this works for me. I have neighbours who I have never spoken to in 12 years:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

im usually the one people regret starting a conversation with as i have a tendency not to shut up !


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd quite like it if i got people asking me about the detailing i was doing, would enjoy teaching them about things if they weren't aware of such processes. I remember showing my girlfriends dad about clay barring, he was amazed how different the panel felt after running the clay over it despite the fact we'd polished the hell out of it before hand. Its nice to amaze people.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I like it when people chat to me while I'm cleaning the car. Many of them are existing customers, and (nearly) all the rest are potential customers. I've given a few folks one of my cards this way and had work as a result over the years.

And if I'm feeling antisocial, I'm lucky enough to have space to take the car round the back out of sight.


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

robtech said:


> its the same if you have to park in say asda car parkyou park in the furthest away corner away from everyone,in fact its half a mile walk to the shop,,and guaranteed when you come out some plonker will be parked very close next to you.....


Omg this x 100! Pi**es me right off.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

:thumb: Just love this type of thread,:lol: people kicking their teddy out of the cot, others taking the urine, yet more not "getting" it,!! carry on!!:lol:

BTW as I'm known as a miserable ****, no bugger wants to talk to me anyway!!:lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Who needs a hug?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

robtech said:


> away and look in the mirror ya fanny


ohh the irony of being called a fanny, by someone who is such a social outcast, that he has to drive to an industrial estate in the middle of nowhere to polish his car, incase a human being might talk to him. Don't let the door hit your ar5e when you leave the forum now that you've thrown your dummy out the pram:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

This is interesting look at the author, notice a similar story line?


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I only knew road rage so far. Washstation rage is something new to me.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Avanti said:


> This is interesting look at the author, notice a similar story line?


:lol: I just read the comment I put on that thread, can't believe I posted that, might go and delete it....... :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

neilos said:


> :lol: I just read the comment I put on that thread, can't believe I posted that, might go and delete it....... :lol:


This one? Too late now I've owned it
Shame on you.

"My neighbour is one for that, it winds me right up.

Last comment he came out with, "You'll wash the paint off that"

Seeing as the car is silver, "Oh look, I already have". Muppet

I'm dreading it when he see's I've got a new one, yet more sarcastic comments...."


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> This one? Too late now I've owned it
> Shame on you.
> 
> "My neighbour is one for that, it winds me right up.
> ...


Yup, and when I got the e250 last year, he came out with exactly the same comment.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a scenario going through my mind, a bit pythonesque/Harry Enfield.

We need two things
1. The op's address
2. 100 volunteers

Wait for the wash ritual and then walk pass the house at one minute intervals each with a classic well worn one liner.

This would be me


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning, Morning, Morning, Morning, Morning,


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

I've now managed to think of a few lame one liners - not very good but the best I can manage... 'you'll wash it away'... 'Yup, but it keeps me out of mischief' - happened today - but all I said was 'yup' - only just thought of 'keeps me out of mischief' might be a more 'suitable reply'?? - sounds a bit lame in print.

'You can do mine next' - I now reply '£100 an hour ..is that OK?' - or 'I don't think you could afford me?' or 'I don't come cheap'. Its a pain having to respond back with some 'witticism' - as these people think they are so funny and happy driving around in their filthy cars ... mind you ... I'm beginning to see the light. The wet mud covered roads from tractors who seem to leave more of their muddy plot on the road than where it belongs really pisses me off. I knew this was the case of course - but it doesn't make me feel any better about it!...


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

ahhh the joys of a driveway  lol I am luckily out the way and do not get bothered.

but its like anything, you choose your hobbys, if its doing your head in that much, find an indoor sport. or a psychiatrist?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

dannyson said:


> I've now managed to think of a few lame one liners - not very good but the best I can manage... 'you'll wash it away'... 'Yup, but it keeps me out of mischief' - happened today - but all I said was 'yup' - only just thought of 'keeps me out of mischief' might be a more 'suitable reply'?? - sounds a bit lame in print.


I'm always polite when the majority of folk wander past asking if I'll do theirs next.

However, there is one punter who lives down the street and he is frankly an ignorant racist headcase who I politely tolerated longer than I should have done. Managed to get rid of him finally after the following exchange.

He said "so why do you wash you car so often then?"
I said "My psychiatrist said I should do things to keep me calm as I'll never get off with murder claiming clinical insanity twice."

Dude slung his hook then.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

PMSL class :lol:


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

robtech said:


> this forum full of idiots its full of its wee cliques no wonder theres so many who sign up have a few posts and never come back...
> 
> i too have had enough of this place so good riddance


chill out you bloody muppet :lol:


----------



## PrinceClaybar (Sep 26, 2011)

I find that since completing my anger management therapy, this situation is no longer a problem. 

People coming up to chat just give me the opportunity to look them in the eye, hold the stare for the count of three, give them that lopsided smile and advance towards them offering them a big hug*.

Amazing how even the most unfit looking people suddenly take up jogging... 









*works even better if it's cold and you've got a bit of a runny nose


----------



## mike_olney (Nov 8, 2012)

and i bet the 2 most common words are 

WHAT & WHY

every time i start i always get some numpty using those words very quickly.

ie WHY have you got 2 buckets

& whats that your doing to the paint

mike


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Headphones when your in the zone.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't really mind as well if people want to chat,hobby for me so all good.


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

what happened here, i dont understand the violence. :lol:


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

I dont mind people talking to me as long as i havent just sprayed the wheels with cleaner. but that rarely happens as i have two  large dogs that sit in the porch while i clean and they scare of the majority of people. :lol:


----------

